# tailler (argot)



## KITTY85

Hola de nuevo!!

Me gustaría que me ayudárais con esto... que no sé como traducirlo! Lo que esta en negrita!!

"Un garçon qui emmene sa meuf au restau ou au ciné, c'est la honte! Sûr qu'il se fait tailler- moquer-. Tout le monde va le prendre pour un bouffon"


Muchas gracias!


----------



## josepbadalona

meuf es femme (al revés)
tailler, parecen decir que significa se moquer es decir burlarse
(no hay nada en negrita ....


----------



## Marlluna

Una posibilidad, creo que mejorable: Un chico lleva a su chica al restaurante o al cine; ¡qué corte!. Todos los van a tomar por un pardillo.


----------



## josepbadalona

Tu opción es buena, Marlluna, para entender el sentido, no para traducir : no se te olvide que le has indicado a Kitty lo de "mola mogollón" que por lo visto corresponde al mismo texto. Tendrías que encontrar algo tan coloquial aquí "meuf" es "femme "al revés (en "vesre", la f y la m se truecan) : chica no conviene... y "tailler", tienen que "traducirlo" por "moquer "para que los franceses lo entendamos ...


----------



## Marlluna

Me explico: "meuf" es coloquial; el verlan en general lo es, aunque ha pasado a la lengua de todos los días; también es coloquial actualmente "mi chica". No he encontrado nada para resto y ciné, que también son coloquiales, pero no tenemos equivalente en castellano o yo no lo conozco. 
A mí me ha parecido que "moquer" es una explicación de kitty. ¿No es así?
Y lo de molar... pues se trata del mismo registro coloquial, ¿no?


----------



## josepbadalona

Para "resto" he encontrado "papeo" en el sentido de "bouffe"
para cine algo como "peli"
A ver si te sugieren algo mejor ...(no será difícil ...)
lo de "molar", me parece (recuerda que no soy nativa .....) del mismo registro que las palabras francesas ...


----------



## breochao

Para traducir "resto" decir "ir a papear a un restaurante" o "ir de papeo a un restaurante" (no se si seria demasiado vulgar) Quedaria asi: "Un chico que lleva a su chica a papear a un restaurante..." Si no no veo otra traduccion para "resto" o "restau". En cuanto a lo de "chica" por "moeuf" me parece bien lo que dice Marlluna, ya que "el chico" o "la chica" para referirse al novio o a la novia, pertenece al argot. En cuanto al "cine", pues quizas "ir a ver una peli al cine" (ya que si no precisas "el cine",se puede pensar que van a ir a casa o lo que sea) De otro modo creo que habria que dejar solamente "cine". "Moquer", efectivamente, perece ser una explicacion. Perdonad por la falta de tildes, no puedo ponerlas


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,


breochao said:


> Quedaria asi: "Un chico que lleva a su chica a papear a un restaurante..."


En realidad quedaría así (si mal no interpreto la idea de Josep): 
- un chico que lleva a su chica de papeo.


> Perdonad por la falta de tildes, no puedo ponerlas


Prueba con esto
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## gustave

tailler (un short) = tomarle (el pelo) ?


----------



## GURB

Hola
Sûr qu'il se fait tailler: (quizás) *seguro que todos se quedan con él*.
*Quedarse con alguien* tiene varios sentidos, según el contexto.
Los diccionarios de argot (Jaime Martín/ Víctor León) que tengo a mano señalan que esta expresión puede significar: burlarse de alguien, *tomarle el pelo*. ¿_No pretenderás ahora quedarte con nosotros, verdad? = te payer notre tête_.
Un saludo


----------



## grandluc

Voici mes propositions:
"Un garçon qui emmene sa meuf au restau ou au ciné, c'est la honte! Sûr qu'il se fait tailler- moquer-. Tout le monde va le prendre pour un bouffon"
ma meuf= mi tía 
tailler une veste, un costard = poner verde a alguien
Pour "restau" je laisserais "restaurante" vu que ce n'est nullement péjoratif, seulement diminutif.


----------



## yserien

Dans mon temps tailler, se tailler, taille-toi avait aussi ce sens : _P. anal., pop._ [Le suj. désigne une pers.]     _Tailler la route_. Prendre la route, partir pour aller au loin.


----------



## swift

KITTY85 said:


> Hola de nuevo!!
> 
> Me gustaría que me ayudárais con esto... que no sé como traducirlo! Lo que esta en negrita!!
> 
> "Un garçon qui *emmène *sa meuf au restau ou au ciné, c'est la honte! Sûr qu'il se fait tailler- moquer-. Tout le monde va le prendre pour un bouffon"
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias!



 En Costa Rica diríamos así:"Un mae (un mec; chico o muchacho son formas "serias") que lleva a la cabra a la soda o al cine... ¡Qué bañazo! De fijo lo chillan. Todo el mundo lo agarra de mozote."
​Desgraciadamente, esta es una versión muy regional. Afortunadamente es una frase perfectamente traducible al castellano hablado en Costa Rica.


----------



## swift

yserien said:


> ¿Por qué desgraciadamente ? El español se enriquece con el aporte de todos los pueblos que lo hablamos.


 

La razón tal vez no sea muy evidente. No niego que, desde el "descubrimiento", América ha enriquecido la lengua castellana; hoy especialmente, al vivir en un mundo de inmediatez en las comunicaciones. Sin embargo, considero que en España tendrían dificultad para comprender expresiones como "bañazo" y "mozote". Al traducir un texto se traduce cultura y por tanto se debe cuidar la adaptación al contexto en que se inscribe.

Saludos,


Swift


----------



## breochao

*Originalmente publicado por Cintia&Martine**: En realidad quedaría así (si mal no interpreto la idea de Josep): *
*
- un chico que lleva a su chica de papeo.* 


Poniéndonos un poco meticulosos, a mí por lo menos me suena mejor decir _“un chico que lleva a su chica de papeo a un restaurante”_ o _“un chico que lleva a su chica a papear a un restaurante”_ que decir sólo _“un chico que lleva a su chica de papeo/a papear”_. Si en la frase original, además, esta la palabrea “resto” no veo motivo para omitirla en la traducción. En cuanto a la opción que se propone de traducir “moeuf” por “tía”, creo que en este contexto no sería adecuado, ya que no decimos “tía” para referirnos a “novia”, al menos hasta donde yo sé. Es decir:

*moeuf (argot) = copine*

*chica (argot) = novia   *pero*  tía (argot) # novia *

Respecto a lo que dice Yserien, el otro día oí por primera vez la palabra “tailler” con el sentido de “partir pour aller loin” como él dice. Precisamente entré en Wordreference para ver si efectivamente quería decir esto. La frase era la siguiente, utilizada por un señor de unos setenta años (así que puede que sea una palabra que ya no se utilice mucho y, en este sentido, tal vez algún francés nativo pueda aclarárnoslo): 

*« Ce chien se taillait tout le temps »* donc, le chien prenait la route pour aller loin tout le temps, il partait tout le temps… c’est bien ça ? 

Au fait, si quelqu’un pourrait résumer les significations du mot « tailler » quand l’on utilise en argot, ça serait bien. 

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Paquita

breochao said:


> Au fait, si quelqu’un pourrait résumer les significations du mot « tailler » quand l’on utilise en argot, ça serait bien.


 
Sais-tu qu'il existe un fil en haut de ce forum qui réunit tous les dictionnaires en ligne que nous avons trouvés jusqu'à présent, dont un dictionnaire d'argot (dans "dictionnaires spécialisés" à la lettre "A"...) où tu trouveras ceci: ***

Pour répondre à ta question : oui, "se tailler" c'est s'en aller (se casser si tu préfères), mais souvent avec une nuance d'illégalité, partir sans que les autres le sachent.

edit:

Por favor, no imites a muchos franceses equivocados (por desgracia, son cada día más numerosos...):
- Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un pou*rrait*... (si alguien podría) = interrogación indirecta
- Si quelqu'un pou*vait* ..., ce serait bien. (si alguien pudiera) = condición, hipótesis


----------



## Vialys

se tailler podría bien entonces traducirse por *hacerse humo *expresión utilizada aqui cuando una persona desaparece subrepticiamente, sin que los demás se den cuenta.


----------



## Little Chandler

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​
Hola a todos:

¿Me podríais explicar o traducir al español la expresión "ça taille dur"? Por ejemplo:

_Ça taille dur sur le forum en ce moment !_

Gracias.


----------



## oupegui

hay una canción que me gusta bastante, es de taïro, pero no entiendo la conjugacion *Je taille* en la siguiente estrofa:

*Je Taille* pour aèrer mon esprit 
et découvrir de nouvelles vibes 
que je n'ai pas connu ici, 
je ne veux pas finir en cage [...]

Sólo se admiten 4 versos de una canción.
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Supongo que se refiere a "tailler la route": viajar, recorrer el mundo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yserien

No creo que haya aquí  muchos españoles que identifiquen "papear" con comer. Y volvemos a lo de siempre, si el argot coloquial francesa está introducido en la mayoría de la gente, el argot español es propio de marginados ; personalmente nunca usé ese término .


----------

